# Cool Edit Pro 2.1 - no setup?



## Polly13 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have Cool Edit Pro 2.1 installed on my PC and wanted to install it on a laptop I just bought, so I copied everything in the Program folder onto a memory stick and transferred it to the laptop.

However, I'm having trouble installing it on there; every time I try to open it, I get a message saying:

"This system has not been configured correctly to run Cool Edit. Please run setup again."

However, I can't find a "Setup" file anywhere in the Cool Edit program folder!

Any advice?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Most programs can't simply be copied from one machine to another, you need to run the install or setup first. 

You can download it from either the company who makes the program or from here:
Download Cool Edit Pro 2.1 Build 3097.0 Free Trial - The Best Audio Editing Software now known as Adobe Audition - Softpedia

You'll need the license key that you used originally on the old system to activate it.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Copying the program folder will not work. Most software needs to be installed and only the application installer is able to do that properly. In most cases there will not be an installer in the application folder.

I see that Cool Edit Pro has been aquired by Adobe and renamed to Adobe Audition. If you have a legal copy you should contact Adobe to see what your options are:

audition

As you already have the software installed on one computer I don't know if it is legal for you to install it on another.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As JMPC and LMIller have said, when a program installs in Windows, it may install in several different folders other then just the one in Program Files, including the *Windows Registry*. So, you can't copy programs over, you must Install them using the *Setup.exe *for the program.


----------

